# Gawa mo



## Seb_K

What about "gawa mo?"

Is it short for "anong ginagawa mo?"


----------



## Cracker Jack

''Gawa mo?'' is a condensation of ''Anong ginagawa mo?''  which means ''What are you doing?''


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Cracker Jack.


----------



## Cracker Jack

You are welcome SK.


----------

